# Does this look correct?



## rtsg105 (24 d ago)

I had a new roof put on last week and the wind blew my chimney pipe over. Could someone tell me what went wrong please from looking at the photos, if possible. They are supposed to come back and fix it but they have never showed up. The pipe made it through the ice storm of '87, the blizzard of '93 and a tornado we had in 2013. Looks like they forgot to nail it down.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's laced into the shingles correctly, but no way to tell if it is or isn't nailed. This would be a good spot to use 2-3 of the gasketed screws for metal roofs in the bottom of the flange to prevent any wind from getting under it


----------

